# 1935-36 Schwinn double diamond



## tailhole (Mar 11, 2012)

Got this frame a last fall.  It's got 700 alloy wheels laced up to NOS morrow hubs, 8 tooth.  Wrights saddle.  Rides smooth and fast.  Looking for some old race drop bars in good shape.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 12, 2012)

*Great looking bike but...*

Not a double diamond frame, sorry to burst your bubble. The double diamond has straight rear stays forming a double diamond your looks like a 36. Looks like its moving while its standing still!


----------



## tailhole (Mar 13, 2012)

*Oh, ok.  Thanks for the info*

I was told it was a double diamond when I got it.  Is there a name for the straight bar frames with the non curved down tube like this one?  What leads you to think it's a '36?  I'm curious, I am more familliar with the bikes of the 40s &50s and would love to learn the details that differentiate the year models.
Here's a picture of this bike from yesterday in Denver on a 15 mile bike ride.  I added the Lucky 7 seat post.  It's really quick and very solid.  Tall too.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out Tim's site...go to the "Bicycles" tab and scroll through the many, many pictures of Schwinn models in all of their glory...
http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/


----------

